# Looking for a new gi



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

As the title says, any suggestions?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

To support decent British-based fellows I'd hit up Faixa Rua or Black Eagle. Good stuff although the Faixa gets more acclaim from the guys I've spoke to.


----------



## minotaur2525 (Nov 8, 2009)

i have koral mkm and atama mundial 9 gi's for sale if your interested. Brand new and authentic for Â£80 each. Let me know if your interested. i train in the koral mkm and it is an amazing gi.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dam, I was going to buy a Faixa Rua one but for some reason on there site they don't have any of the size i need left, do you know of anywhere that stocks them?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I recently managed to get my hands on a faixa rua gi, Problem is, the waist on the trousers is massive!! Anyone know if its worth sticking in the tumble dryer to see if they will shrink any? Or am i aswell buying a new pair?

Cheers


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Give it a go, what do you have lose?, although i'm wondering due to how it is cut if it will make much (or any) dofference; it will alter the length but not sure it'll do much to the width, but again you don't seem to have much to lose. Unless they're already freakishingly short


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

wash it on a 90 mate, I had the same problem with my faxia


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

You want your cuffs and collar as shorts as possible, I've got a fuji gi and I know a few guys who have attama ones, the fuji's good, If you want 1 for cheap MMAWarehouse or universe has them for like 70 or 80 bucks which is like... what 40 orquid or somthing


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

saw a bjj suit for Â£19.99 on here

Jujitsu Suits


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

ash_peers said:


> saw a bjj suit for Â£19.99 on here
> 
> Jujitsu Suits


tbh i doubt that 19.99 gi will have a long lifespan at a bjj class, however the lutador one below it for Â£55 will.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

My first gi I think costed Â£20 and that mofo is still hanging strong.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers LICKSHOT i will wash it at 90. My first gii was Â£20 from JJB and had no problems with it what so ever. Good way to get started :thumb


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Cheers LICKSHOT i will wash it at 90. My first gii was Â£20 from JJB and had no problems with it what so ever. Good way to get started :thumb


Definitley agree with you dude, i'f you're just starting out then a cheap gi at 20 squids wont go a miss if you jack it in. However once you been at a while you'd obviously want some quality. Faxia Rua are nice gi's very hard to get caught with clock and other gi chokes and are nice and light too. I think mine weighs about 1.7kg.


----------

